# Introduction to Mouse Genetics book



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so excited! I just ordered Introduction to Mouse Genetics and it's supposed to be here in about a week. I got the second fastest shipping option I could because I can't stand the wait. Lol.

Anybody else have this book? The authors name is something starting with an O but I can't remember it


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

right everyones talking about this! When you get it imform me lol is it easy to read and understand? i may have to order one too!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have it. I take it around everywhere lol.
It was all shiny when I got it but now it's falling apart from reading so many times.
It helped certain things click much better than some sites I was reading. 
Although it didn't go over in much detail about C-dilutes.

This one right?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I've got the book XD


----------

